# Glute shot



## Linny (Jun 23, 2009)

For a glute shot sometimes I'm finding it hard to de-press the syringe, just doesn't want to budge is this normal?


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

maybe the angle you are holding it at... draw up the oil in the barrel a few times to make sure it all lubricated as sometimes they stick


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

Yeah I get that sometimes in my delt aswell as glute, could be that you've hit abit of nasty scare tissue.

My advise would be to start again in a slightly different place.

make sure u alternate your sites no more than one injection in each a site a week imo, I normally take 2 weeks before I return to a site

p.s what are u jabbing out of interest?

(DB on MissBC's comp  )


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

What size of syringe are you using?

The larger ones are harder to press.


----------



## Linny (Jun 23, 2009)

Kezz said:


> maybe the angle you are holding it at... draw up the oil in the barrel a few times to make sure it all lubricated as sometimes they stick


Yeah I did that Dave.



MissBC said:


> Yeah I get that sometimes in my delt aswell as glute, could be that you've hit abit of nasty scare tissue.
> 
> My advise would be to start again in a slightly different place.
> 
> ...


Yup doing that, & it's Primo...glad you said it was you Baz :laugh:



Dezw said:


> What size of syringe are you using?
> 
> The larger ones are harder to press.


2ml syringe. just feels like I'm pushing and nothing happening.


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

I bet my bumhole its scar tissue Linny, just try a new site 

it should p1ss through a 2ml with a blue pin


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

use green .. easier less pressure needed


----------



## Linny (Jun 23, 2009)

Will try a diff site & a green in glutes. It's just annoying because I end up moving trying to depress and end up with a dead leg for a few days lol

Thanks guys


----------

